
Peak Apple: Forstall was 'closest thing to Jobs they had left' - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/11/13/forstall_was_steve_jobs_/
======
Cbasedlifeform
Well to paraphrase Lloyd Bentsen, "I knew Steve Jobs, and Scott Forstall
you're no Steve Jobs..."

 _Forstall was like Jobs in three key ways Lopp said: he was an asshole, he
was successful and no one was sure why. Apple would miss the presence of
people who tended to blow up at departmental meetings and swear wildly about
small design features, he said_

I think most people had some sense of why Jobs was successful. Look at e.g.
the early NEXT era videos floating around.

------
sneak
It seems to me that there's more to being an effective visionary than just
constantly being a dick to people.

The people who think that Apple isn't a model of collaboration have no idea
what is actually involved in Building Things.

